# Grilled Texas Melt



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Decided to bust some sirloin out, marinate in soy and peaches. Put a grind on it, saute some onjuns, throw some garlic maters, bacon and of course mozzarella chunked between two slices of oatnut slathered down with some salvadorian cream cheese.....

Yummmm


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

You must have forgot to call me!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks delicious!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Made extra....


----------



## rolwhit (Feb 7, 2014)

OMG! Props to you dude.


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Apuesto a que sabÃ­a gran, pero serÃ­a muy gordas comiendo muchos de esos.

Salvadorean Creama Eh ? I know of this unique caso. I have had it fresh in Salvador.


----------

